# towncar hoppers



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

all towncar hoppers post up your pics of your car in action.or of hopping towncars peroid,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SHIT I LIKE THIS TOPIC ALL READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

member OUTHOPU


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

heres a pic of my towncar,almost ready


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@May 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13847115
> *heres a pic of my towncar,almost ready
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 04:54 AM~13841816
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 13 2009, 10:55 AM~13873715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+May 10 2009, 06:52 AM~13841814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working on getting her back together for some more hopping this summer. Now it's up to my boy to get it to swing though.


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

nice pics ,your car looks real good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 13 2009, 04:57 PM~13875287
> *Working on getting her back together for some more hopping this summer. Now it's up to my boy to get it to swing though.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn lovin the pics or those big bodys flyin


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have heard alot of people say that towncars are good for hopping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

*yes sir, as far as the frame goes they are fully boxed in from ass to nose, but it still tricky trying to get some inches out of em*


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 15 2009, 12:12 PM~14194079
> *yes sir, as far as the frame goes they are fully boxed in from ass to nose, but it still tricky trying to get some inches out of em
> *


Good info homie


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Da town carz are good for clownin 2 i never missed a beat on mine um dat good on the switches


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

more pics....................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 15 2009, 04:34 PM~14196598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pic's homie...singal pump????what size are your rear cylinders


----------



## RN61 (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 03:37 AM~13841796
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14211561
> *post more pic's homie...singal pump????what size are your rear cylinders
> *










its a single 14s in the rear 10batts 2pumps piston to the nose and and three squares


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 16 2009, 08:51 PM~14212419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh you got switchmans linc that shit is hot


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 16 2009, 08:59 PM~14212520
> *oh you got switchmans linc that shit is hot
> *


yes sir thats it thats him hopping it in front of my house  still nice and clean and hits good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 16 2009, 11:51 PM~14212419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thankz alot man


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 09:28 PM~14212889
> *:biggrin: Thankz alot man
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14212772
> *yes sir thats it  thats him hopping it in front of my house   still nice and clean and hits good
> *


I like that regal you got to fam


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 16 2009, 11:28 PM~14214081
> *I like that regal you got to fam
> *


thx homie both will be at the tulsa picnic busting ego's :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14220037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 17 2009, 02:11 PM~14220037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

love this topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Please got out any details on building a good towncar hopper.
Pumps, batts, holes, ram sizes, spring, ect. Please help us all out


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Please give out any details on building a good towncar hopper.
Pumps, batts, plumping, ram sizes, spring, ect. Please help us all out


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

yeaa :cheesy:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 13 2009, 10:59 AM~13873746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ssssssssssup mando! when was this hop?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SOUTHSIDE TIJUANA MEXICO


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 17 2009, 02:55 PM~14219907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sik pic of the towncar homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 02:17 AM~15841462
> *SOUTHSIDE TIJUANA MEXICO
> 
> 
> ...


More pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!singal pump?????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

not a hopper yet. 10 batts with a BMH piston to the nose. on the bumper for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 3 2009, 03:05 PM~15861114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro I can't wait to cut mine


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 1 2009, 06:46 PM~15835907
> *Please give out any details on building a good towncar hopper.
> Pumps, batts, plumping, ram sizes, spring, ect. Please help us all out
> *



piston to tha nose, 10 batts, 14" in rear, 4.5 ton, 1inch to 3/8, full frame wrap, all suspension wrapped, and a good switch hand :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 1 2009, 05:10 AM~15830834
> *love this topic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup lowrydajon cut'm already.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HERE IS ONE IN THE MAKING....DEBUTING NEW YEARS MAJECTIC PIC NIC....NOTHING FANCY STREET 12 BATTS IN THE MID 60'S


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 1 2009, 10:17 PM~15841462
> *SOUTHSIDE TIJUANA MEXICO
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE OF COILS IN FRONT? TON AND SIZE?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15863201
> *HERE IS ONE IN THE MAKING....DEBUTING NEW YEARS MAJECTIC PIC NIC....NOTHING FANCY STREET 12 BATTS IN THE MID 60'S
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap i got pics of that ride. suppppp oj how it been homie. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 3 2009, 10:43 PM~15866516
> *oh snap i got pics of that ride. suppppp oj how it been homie. :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO GET FINISHED UP FOR NEW YEARS....MISSED TWO ALREADY CANT AFFORD TO MISS A THIRD... :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE LINCOLN HOPPERS


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see that town car hit the blvd and take out these hoppers one city at a time. BMH!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15873327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

some people told me that towncars are easier to hop cuz they got boxed frames. i know nothiung is easy but does anyone else belive that. some input.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 09:38 PM~15865611
> *WHAT SIZE OF COILS IN FRONT? TON AND SIZE?
> *


  4.5 tons


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 02:29 AM~15878085
> *some people told me that towncars are easier to hop cuz they got boxed frames. i know nothiung is easy but does anyone else belive that. some input.
> *


They are stronger than a GM but not real easy to hop. It's real hard to keep the crossmember from bottoming out. Shrinking the belly would help that but without it they crash hard. I had 4.5 tons with 1 link cut off in mine and it would still bottom out. The motor mounts also suck and collapse easy causing the lower radiator hose to tear.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15863201
> *HERE IS ONE IN THE MAKING....DEBUTING NEW YEARS MAJECTIC PIC NIC....NOTHING FANCY STREET 12 BATTS IN THE MID 60'S
> 
> 
> ...


where is the topic where Ron posted up build pictures.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2009, 02:00 PM~15881302
> *They are stronger than a GM but not real easy to hop. It's real hard to keep the crossmember from bottoming out. Shrinking the belly would help that but without it they crash hard. I had 4.5 tons with 1 link cut off in mine and it would still bottom out. The motor mounts also suck and collapse easy causing the lower radiator hose to tear.
> *


im gonna strap the front end 3/16in. that enough or should i go 1/4in. show me how to better the motor mounts. thanks. also i dont wanna shrink the front cuz the car is still a virgin.
what if i go silver kool aid coils and run 5 turns, too big or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 05:54 PM~15882394
> *im gonna strap the front end 3/16in. that enough or should i go 1/4in. show me how to better the motor mounts. thanks. also i dont wanna shrink the front cuz the car is still a virgin.
> what if i go silver kool aid coils and run 5 turns, too big or what? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462994


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 4 2009, 04:07 PM~15873322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 06:54 PM~15882394
> *im gonna strap the front end 3/16in. that enough or should i go 1/4in. show me how to better the motor mounts. thanks. also i dont wanna shrink the front cuz the car is still a virgin.what if i go silver kool aid coils and run 5 turns, too big or what? :biggrin:
> *


You'll regret not doing it. Once mine would get close to 40" I couldn't catch the car fast enough, even with and Adex. Mine wouldn't hop for shit if it didn't have at least 2-3" of play in the suspension to give it some room to get going.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

shit mani may wanna think about it, cuz thecar runs really good and etc. depends though.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15873299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 4 2009, 07:07 PM~15873322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HOOD HOPPER LATIN KUSTOMS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LINCOLNS ALL THE WAY ANYTHING 90S AND UP  








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

love them new body towncars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:43 PM~15884201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ever hapeened to rooster and maniacos cc. i dont see them in any dvds no more.


----------



## L0_RYDER69 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 10:57 PM~15884308
> *LINCOLNS ALL THE WAY  ANYTHING 90S AND UP
> 
> 
> ...


 where can i get like 3 of these? :cheesy:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

OUTSIDERS C.C


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

what bu!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Dec 17 2009, 09:45 PM~16013885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 4 2009, 04:07 PM~15873322
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:420: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2009, 05:00 PM~15881302
> *They are stronger than a GM but not real easy to hop. It's real hard to keep the crossmember from bottoming out. Shrinking the belly would help that but without it they crash hard. I had 4.5 tons with 1 link cut off in mine and it would still bottom out. The motor mounts also suck and collapse easy causing the lower radiator hose to tear.
> *


Nice to know


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 11:43 PM~15884201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Dec 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15981801
> *where can i get like 3 of these? :cheesy:
> *


x2 .. i would put one in my rear deck :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

is there such thing as a hopper with stress points reinforced only???


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr.lincoln said:


> is there such thing as a hopper with stress points reinforced only???


no not really, stress points is just for a lil street hopping, like a foot or 2, and lay and play, what year lincoln do u have??


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody have pics of leafs or anything to pull up the front tires. trying to see how or where u installed it


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Use ur imagination homie


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

singlepumphopper said:


> no not really, stress points is just for a lil street hopping, like a foot or 2, and lay and play, what year lincoln do u have??


1997


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------

